# Orijen Freeze Dried (new)



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Champion has officially announced the launch of Orijen Freeze Dried dog food and treats. With production finally starting to recover, Freeze Dried offerings will be set in place to start rolling out later this month to beginning of next month. Pricing is unknown to the public as of yet but from what i hear we can expect $10 - $15 more than the equal sized Orijen kibble feeds. 

All Freeze Dried Feeds are 90 - 10 - 0.

Examples:
Orijen Freeze Dried Regional Red - Angus beef (ground with bone)*, wild boar (ground with bone) *, lamb (ground with bone) *, whole herring*, bison (ground with bone) *, beef liver*, spinach*, pea fiber, lamb liver*, pork liver*, beef heart*, lamb heart*, beef tripe*, whole salmon*, sunflower seeds, Red Delicious apples*, Bartlett pears*, Red Heart plums*, Tilton apricots*, pumpkin*, Butternut squash*, Imperator carrots*, kelp*, mixed tocopherols, cranberries*, blueberries*, blackberries*, chicory root, dandelion root, summer savory, peppermint leaf*, ginger root*, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate.

Orijen Freeze Dried Black Angus Treats - Angus beef liver, boneless Black Angus beef, Black Angus tripe.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Ohhh I will have to keep my eyes peeled for this. I don't think I can afford the feed, but the treats might be nice to have 

Thanks for sharing KM


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol too expensive! no way my dog eats better than me! HAHA


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> lol too expensive! no way my dog eats better than me! HAHA


Haha pays to live mostly off the land, dont have to budget much for groceries


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I still won't feed my dogs food that was more then 45 a bag! lol too many good cheap foods out there!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

why pay money like that when you can buy raw food for cheaper?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I still won't feed my dogs food that was more then 45 a bag! lol too many good cheap foods out there!


ehhh you already know what say.


zohawn said:


> why pay money like that when you can buy raw food for cheaper?


because not everyone wants to feed raw.. Or you have people like me that during season i feed raw, they catch and earn their portions.. Once meat starts getting down the rest is kept for people and the hounds are switched back to a a kibble or freeze dried diet.. Why in the world would i go buy meat at the store when i stock up in season? Of course, i do eventually have to buy some meat now and then but still, i'd rather shell out more money than most and know what i'm feeding is closer to a natural, raw diet than go from raw to  to raw.

I take nutrition, particularly for canines and other animals seriously because of what i know. What one may seem like a waste of money another may feel worth it, that is simply opinion.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

why not just stick with raw 100% of the time. i can dig up posts where you yourself say raw is the best thing...why would you use 2nd best at any time. raw is also cheaper if you shop around.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

i love my sig, im the only one that gives km any kind of rebuttal while everyone else is a bunch of yes-sirs


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

zohawn said:


> why not just stick with raw 100% of the time. i can dig up posts where you yourself say raw is the best thing...why would you use 2nd best at any time. raw is also cheaper if you shop around.


Because i already explained it above.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

zohawn said:


> i love my sig, im the only one that gives km any kind of rebuttal while everyone else is a bunch of yes-sirs


If this is your idea of rebuttal, you suck at it. I've discussed plenty why i feed what i feed because of those intrigued. Why you would ask me now, on a thread meant to share a new feed available to those interested rather than to discuss what i personally feed.. Make no sense to me. Especially since you seem to keep up with my postings any way given you can dig up my old posts.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> *If this is your idea of rebuttal, you suck at it*. I've discussed plenty why i feed what i feed because of those intrigued. Why you would ask me now, on a thread meant to share a new feed available to those interested rather than to discuss what i personally feed.. Make no sense to me. Especially since you seem to keep up with my postings any way given you can dig up my old posts.


how do i suck at it?

you said you would shell out more money for something that you personally say is 2nd best. why? raw will be cheaper than orijen.

i remember the last time you commented on my post when i told some one that raw was the best, you called me out on it and in the same post agreed with what i had to say. that struck me as odd so i remember it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

zohawn said:


> how do i suck at it?
> 
> you said you would shell out more money for something that you personally say is 2nd best. why? raw will be cheaper than orijen.
> 
> i remember the last time you commented on my post when i told some one that raw was the best, you called me out on it and in the same post agreed with what i had to say. that struck me as odd so i remember it.


I have already answered your question this is why you suck at it. Only one way it can be said.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> ehhh you already know what say.
> 
> because not everyone wants to feed raw.. Or you have people like me that during season i feed raw, they catch and earn their portions.. Once meat starts getting down the rest is kept for people and the hounds are switched back to a a kibble or freeze dried diet.. Why in the world would i go buy meat at the store when i stock up in season?* Of course, i do eventually have to buy some meat now and then but still, i'd rather shell out more money than most and know what i'm feeding is closer to a natural, raw diet than go from raw to  to raw.*
> 
> I take nutrition, particularly for canines and other animals seriously because of what i know. What one may seem like a waste of money another may feel worth it, that is simply opinion.


you havent said why yet. why are you shelling out more money than most knowing what your buying is 2nd best. why not stick with raw which is cheaper and better........your words


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

and running out of meat you have hunted isnt an excuse to buy 2nd best at a higher price


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

zohawn said:


> you havent said why yet. why are you shelling out more money than most knowing what your buying is 2nd best. why not stick with raw which is cheaper and better........your words


If you used your common sense you would easily figure out that i feed what i do for the results and consistency of the results i am more than satisfied with. Which in many older posts i have said just that.


----------

